# Marshall 50th Ann. 1 watters



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I was surprised to not find any info on these here. Please share any experience you might have. I a/b 'd jtm1 jmp1 and jcm800-1 at Steve's. 

Peter was so greet servicing my needs. I like the jtm1 combo. 
More later, after I buy it ( hopefully).


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Strange I was about to post about these myself.

I passed through Burlington yesterday and popped into L&M.

I tried out the JCM 800 combo. I had a grin from ear to ear. It's the same grin I get when I plug into a full size Marshall and 4x12. It's "that sound". That Marshall shimmer and a surprisingly tight bottom end. What's in there a 10" speaker? I was quite shocked by the bass response of that little cabinet. Down at the lower wattage setting (0.1 watt I think) the tone was still there. I powered through some of my favourite power pop riffs, it was very inspiring.

I want one.

They also had head versions of the JTM and the JMP which I played through a Marshall 4x12. They sounded fairly similar but I preferred the individual treble and bass controls on the JMP as well as a "Gain/Boost" button on the rear of the amp. It was pretty easy to dial in that "plexi" tone at a reasonable volume. Quite enjoyed playing some Thin Lizzyesque chords through this wee thing.

I wish they were $300 each and not $750. I want all three, they would be great for recording.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

There's a few page thread on these from a while back...

http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?t=50159


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I picked up a JMP combo a week or so ago. Nice little amp. I also tried the JTM through a 4x12 and sounded pretty good. The JCM 800 did nothing for me. YMMV.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Howdy Alex. I remember buying a moded valve jr head off you on boxing day 2006 in milton. How you been. ?? I'm gonna get the jtm. I prefered the bass response. I think I'm gonna do a review of it at L&M Mississauga next week. 

Peace


----------



## Jeffguy (Jul 10, 2012)

I've tried the JMP and the JCM800. They were both just wicked little amps. I ended up going with the JCM800 because you have a little more variety of tones, and because it brought me close to the same tone that my 83' 2204 gives me (for a bedroom amp). I use a TS9 as a prescence knob (kinda), and I like the sound of the amp with the boost switch out - tighter better bass response with a bit more shimmer - once again closer to my 2204.

buy one - you won't be disappointed!


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

I tried that same JCM1 in Burlington too, loved it. Ended up buying a JTM1combo today, man I love that amp! So perfect for home playing, sounds and feels amazing.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Does this one have the XLR out for recording etc...


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

TubeStack said:


> I tried that same JCM1 in Burlington too, loved it. Ended up buying a JTM1combo today, man I love that amp! So perfect for home playing, sounds and feels amazing.


I wish I had $750 to burn!


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I bought a JTM 1C combo......surprising fidelity for a one watt amp. It's the cleans that sucked me in.
It's my new living room amp while I'm watched TV.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Would it be safe to say at this point that the class 5 was a bomb then? Just asking


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Would it be safe to say at this point that the class 5 was a bomb then? Just asking


I have no idea really. I like the Class 5 too. I have actually done gigs with them, they are pretty loud for a 5 watter.
They are a one trick pony and as long as you like that trick, they serve you well. 
I think the appeal of the 1 watt amp is the 1/4 watt setting for those bedroom/living room/apt dwellers. Because the 1 watt setting is actually pretty loud too.


Guilty pleasure......I was quite taken with the Class 5 and bought one in each colour configuration it came in. Hell, they were cheap new and even cheaper used.
So if any of you have a purple one and want to sell, I'll take it. :banana:


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Here's my JTM1c. Perfect tube Marshall for home use, I love it.


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

I'm bringing back this thread from ashes! Today, when i went to pick my wife at work, i was a little early and i've had some time to kill and a music store across the street, so guess what i did????
I've tried the Marshall JTM1C and the JMP1C with a nice Classic vibe Telecaster and it was a blast!
They are relatively expensive for a 1 watter amps, but i was shocked by the tone of those little monsters!
I was in peace with myself and happy with my gear since awhile(Maybe a year) ,but now i need the cure for GAS attacks!I'm in a GAS crisis and worst, i want both!!!!


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

corailz said:


> I'm bringing back this thread from ashes! Today, when i went to pick my wife at work, i was a little early and i've had some time to kill and a music store across the street, so guess what i did????
> I've tried the Marshall JTM1C and the JMP1C with a nice Classic vibe Telecaster and it was a blast!
> They are relatively expensive for a 1 watter amps, but i was shocked by the tone of those little monsters!
> I was in peace with myself and happy with my gear since awhile(Maybe a year) ,but now i need the cure for GAS attacks!I'm in a GAS crisis and worst, i want both!!!!


They are sweet, sweet amps and I think they're worth the price. My JTM1C gets the most use at home out of any tube amp I've owned. It's the perfect home tube amp. Probably doesn't help GAS, but if you think you'd really use and love it, I say go for it.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Tried the JTM-1 combo this week and was very underwhelmed. Almost no clean headroom with a strat (granted, these amps are not about clean headroom but it would be nice to have "some") and cranked up it was quite loud. I thought the in between, semi-dirty sounds were only "so so."

A guy walked by after hearing me play, looked at the amp, and said "not bad, what are they, about $200?" You can imagine where the conversation went from there . . .

Some guys love them, but I wouldn't pay even half of what they are asking. To each is own of course.

TG


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

What are these using in the power section tube wise?


----------

